# Documents required for EP collection



## tommytan (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello all,

Recently my employer is applying EP to MOM. the HR sent me an email to say MOM may need some documents when collecting EP from MOM. One of them is each university qualification certificate and past employment testimonials....there is no problem with the certificates but i have worked for 10 years for 3 different employers. Do I need to go back and request references form each of them......I went to the MOM official website but din see this. Only see this in the agency website.....Anyone who works for few years and in the situation that MOM wants each of past employment testimonials when collecting EP??? or this is just optional supporting documents? Please advise.....


----------



## foreleft (Oct 6, 2014)

tommytan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Recently my employer is applying EP to MOM. the HR sent me an email to say MOM may need some documents when collecting EP from MOM. One of them is each university qualification certificate and past employment testimonials....there is no problem with the certificates but i have worked for 10 years for 3 different employers. Do I need to go back and request references form each of them......I went to the MOM official website but din see this. Only see this in the agency website.....Anyone who works for few years and in the situation that MOM wants each of past employment testimonials when collecting EP??? or this is just optional supporting documents? Please advise.....


Hey tommytan,

I'm assuming your EP is already approved and you need to collect it from River Walk ?

I think those are just standard requirements. I just collected my EP 2 weeks ago and although I brought all the documents (educational certs, etc) with me, it was never asked. 

Alternatively, you can always send an email to the customer support of MOM. Trust me, they reply fast and are a great help.

Cheers

Ray


----------

